# Metal Gear Online



## HiJack (Dec 9, 2009)

Any PS3 owners on these boards play Metal Gear Online? Personally I find it loads better than MW or MW2 online because there are elements of stealth and close combat but does also include first person and your typical gun and run.


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

i cnt get it too work online, im a mw2 man lol


----------

